# K2 or ThirtyTwo



## CrystalLove (Mar 6, 2012)

With my birthday money im going to buy new boots and im going to buy boots with a boa on them and have narrowed down the choices to ThirtyTwo focus boa or K2 maysis


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Which ever fits your hoof the best.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Go with the one that fits/feels the best :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalLove (Mar 6, 2012)

they both feel good its just they have 2 different boa systems the thirty two has a boa for the foot and calf and the k2 has a boa for the entire boot and the second boa tightens the inside layer of the boot if that makes sense


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Try both on. If you like how they both fit exactly the same, pick the 32's because I said so and you asked 

Otherwise you should probably pick the one that fits better, they won't be the same.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Maysis. I'm so not impressed with 32 boots.


----------

